# New HT Room?



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all,

I've already learned so much from reading in the forums and thank you all for that.

We are building a new house and need advice. I do want the HT experience, but I'm afraind I can not use the room that I want for HT. The house will be finished end of Oct 08 and want to get everything ready by then, the wiring is already done (video/audio).

I want to ask what is your opinion about the room size and putting a projector there instead of a big LCD/Plasma and what ideal size screen for room size.

I'm planning to put just four theater seats (one row) on back wall, which gives me another issue for the rear speakers since there won't be any space between the wall and seats.

Here is a rough diagram of room size and only place I can position screen.

Door Closet
------/--------/ /--
/ /
/ /
/ s /
12'-9" / c /
/ r pro /
/ e /
/ e / 
/ n / 
/ /
__________/window/___
11’-2” 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, keep them coming, i.e: projector/screen type recommendations etc!!

Thank you for your help.

RU


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

I can't find the diagram ... I just see a lot of "/" and letters :bigsmile:

Just make a raw sketch, then use the "manage attachment" (you can find it after you open a window to post a repply, is below the smiles).

That will help us to have a better idea of your room :yes:

You can also post the dimensions and a list of the equipment that you have or what you'll need to build your HT.

Got pictures of the room??? ... we love to see them too :bigsmile:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for prompt reply and sorry about diagram, it didn't look like that went initially wrote the messge. The room is 12'-2" x 11'-9", and I can only use the short distance of room for the screen and projector if I can do that. Right side of room has entrance door and closet that will house our securit system and AV equipment, opposite side has window that will need to be treated for light control. I already have a set of speakers (Bose), still need to buy, projector, screen, blue ray and receiver, thinking of Denon AVR 988 and of course the seating, but I still have time. Basically I need suggestion and if you can let me know if I should go with the projector for this size of room.

Please advice.

Thank you.

RU


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for prompt reply and sorry about diagram, it didn't look like that went initially wrote the messge. The room is 12'-2" x 11'-9", and I can only use the short distance of room for the screen and projector if I can do that. Right side of room has entrance door and closet that will house our securit system and AV equipment, opposite side has window that will need to be treated for light control. I already have a set of speakers (Bose), still need to buy, projector, screen, blue ray and receiver, thinking of Denon AVR 988 and of course the seating, but I still have time. Basically I need suggestion and if you can let me know if I should go with the projector for this size of room.

Pictures I have are all framing right now.

Please advice.

Thank you.

RU


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thirty7 said:


> ... The room is 12'-2" x 11'-9", and I can only use the short distance of room for the screen and projector if I can do that. ...


It seems that you have one of the most non-desirable rooms (square) :yes: ... you'll have some accoustic problems, but you have to work with what you have :bigsmile:



> ... Right side of room has entrance door and closet that will house our securit system and AV equipment, opposite side has window that will need to be treated for light control.


Thry to use a solid core door, that will help you; also, use wheater stripping to close any gap between frame and door.

About the window, here is a solution ... it will help with light and sound  window cover 



> ... I already have a set of speakers (Bose), ...


What model??? ... if is tthe samll cubes, I suggest you to get something else :yes: (there's a gap on the sound according to a review). Do you have a subwoofer???



> ... still need to buy, projector, screen, blue ray and receiver, thinking of Denon AVR 988 and of course the seating, but I still have time. Basically I need suggestion and if you can let me know if I should go with the projector for this size of room...


Here is a calculator for the scrern size  Viewing distance Calculator  ... you'll decide was is best for you a creen/projector or a LCD/plasma.

You should also consider other receiver to get the best out of your money ... Onkyo, Yamaha, Pioneer, etc. I read that the Onkyo is the best bang for the buck right now (I think it has 130WPC instead of 110WPC on the Denon) ... but is just my opinion.

You're still building the room, Right??? ... if you still have time, fill all the wall cavities with insulation, that will help you with the accoustics too. :yes:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you all for great ideas, I am taking notes!
I have a pair of Bose 601s, 161s with amplified package, VCS 30 center and a YAMAHA YST-SW120/60 Active Servo Subwoofer. I will take a look at the Onkyo's (any particular one not hurting my wallet too much?) and I was also looking at the Marantz SR7002 Receiver. According to screen calculator I can probably go up to 73" on the screen, any suggestions for a average projector (1080P) and screen?

Thank you again, I will keep checking for your suggestions.

RU


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thirty7 said:


> I have a pair of Bose 601s, 161s with amplified package, VCS 30 center ...


One of the things I don't like about Bose is ... that they don't give you some information to compare against other speakers :wits-end:

I check the specifications of your speakers, and I can't find anything :foottap:

I always like to see what is the frequency response so I can adjust the crossover (most of the time 80Hz, I don't know what you're currently using); but if speaker is rated 100Hz-20KHz ... you can't use 80Hz.

Here is a review of the Bose speakers (I don't know if you like to read it  Bose Review )



> ... I will take a look at the Onkyo's (any particular one not hurting my wallet too much?) and I was also looking at the Marantz SR7002 Receiver.


I read that the 605 is around $500 ... but the best bang for the back is the 805 :yes:
You can also look at the Harman Kardon, and if you don't mind buying refurbished ... ebay has some good deals  HK on ebay 

And if you like to get new speakers ... there's a lot of good deals too.



> According to screen calculator I can probably go up to 73" on the screen, any suggestions for a average projector (1080P) and screen? ...


Even if the calculator says 73" ... you need to consider another factor: "SOUND" :yes:

You can have the best picture ... but if the sound is not good, your experience will be :hissyfit:

To avoid accoustic problems, you need to place your seats using the 38% rule :yes:

What it means is ... seat has to be placed 62% from front wall or 38% from back wall :yes: ... in your case at 7.5' from front or 4.5' from the back :bigsmile: ... that is a starting point, you can adjust the seats any way you want; but never to close to back wall ...

You also need accoustic panel to treat the walls ... :yes:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Can any one give me some insights on expirience or opinions on ready made screen to a DIY with the many kits out there! ...and what are your thoughts on 16:9 or 2.35:1 screens? Please help me make a decision. Thank you for you great support.

RU


----------

